# Big Boy Re-Motor



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anybody here ever remotored a 1st run of rivarossi's Big Boy? If so, whatcha use or what can be used? I have had bad luck with Rivarossi's motors!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Go to www.nwsl.com, they have techs that can walk you thru it if it's already been done with their products...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I went there, no luck.


----------

